# [OT] Wiek użytkowników Gentoo :)

## vutives

Tak z ciekawości. W jakim wieku jesteście i gdzie pracujecie? Czy w większości jesteście informatykami, programistami itd., czy też wykonujecie zawód mało związany z komputerami?

Ja mam 15 lat i jak narazie jeszcze nie pracuję   :Wink: .

EDIT:

Jest i ankieta aqu  :Smile: .

P.S. Miała być opcja "46 i więcej" ale z niewiadomych mi powodów "zniknęła". Więc jeśli ktoś czuje się urażony to przepraszam.

..::Milu Edit: Dodane więcej przedziałów.Last edited by vutives on Tue Aug 29, 2006 10:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## piotruspan

32 lata / w pracy tylko "obsluga komputera" z wiadomym systemem  :Sad: 

w domu Gentoo z zamiłowania (czasem testowo inne dystrybucje)

do psycepa: ale ja czuję się tak młodo, że ostatnio nawet informatykę zacząłem studiować !  :Smile: 

do Pablord: może własnie takiego tematu tu było trzeba żebyśmy się lepiej poznali !

tylko moderatorzy się czająLast edited by piotruspan on Wed Aug 30, 2006 3:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## aqu

skoro juz taki temat zakladasz to lepiej jak to bedzie aniketa z przedzialami wiekowymi ;]

---edit

18, uczen LO

----------

## Kurt Steiner

22 lata, student informatyki w WAT i dorabiacz po zajeciach - oczywiscie jako informatyk.  :Wink: Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Tue Aug 29, 2006 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no4b

20 lat, student dziennej informatyki stosowanej, dorabiam zdalną administracją serwerów linuksowych oraz freebsd (chesz mnie zatrudnić, napisz ;d).

Z linuksem (nie tylko, inne uniksy też bardzo lubię) od 7, może 8 lat.

----------

## Yatmai

19 wiosen, ostatni rok technikum na kierunku elektroniki. Bardziej ze mnie Admin czy sprzętowiec (serwisant), aniżeli właściwy informatyk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nbvcxz

30 lat, prowadzę firmę zupełnie niezwiązaną z komputerami - Gentoo to przyjemność   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

23 lata, student 4/5 (sesja) roku makrokierunku na polsl/AEI, dorabiam tworzac projekty w czym popadnie php/flash/inne takie pierdoly lub pracujac jako programista w wiekszych firmach (ComputerLand)

gentoo w domu, w pracy juz nie bardzo (choc jak pisze w php to tylko pod gentoo  :Smile:  )

tak na marginesie to nie wiem jak wy, ale tak czytajac wasze wypowiedzi tworze sobie tak jakby wasz 'wizerunek', i tak jak czytam teraz wasze opisy to zupelnie mi sie nie zgadza  :Smile:  np w zyciu bm nie pomyslal ze piotruspan ma 32 lata  :Smile:  no offence of course  :Smile:  po prostu myslalem ze mlodszy jest  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich gentoo-addicted  :Wink: 

----------

## m0rgoth

19 lat 1 rok fizyki

----------

## dziadu

22 wiosenki i jak dobrze pojdzie to bede juz na 3 roku fizyki jadrowej i 2 informatyki stosowanej na WFIIS AGH.

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> 19 lat 1 rok fizyki

 

gdzie studiujesz ta fizyke?

----------

## kostia_lewin

33 lata, pracuję w fabryce opakowań. Nie jestem informatykiem. Gentoo na pokładzie tylko po pracy. Niektórzy mi mówią, że to już nałóg.   :Very Happy:  Swoją zabawę z Linuksem zacząłem dopiero dwa lata temu (szkoda, że nie wcześniej).

----------

## KeyBi

19 lat, za miesiąc student informatyki na WSTI w Katowicach (może ktoś też się tam wybiera ?  :Smile: ).

Coś mało osób się przedstawia w ten sposób ... wstydzą się swojego wieku ? :>

----------

## Squbii

22 lata, 4 rok politologii na UKW w BDG. Przygodę z Gentoo zacząłem niedawno  :Wink:  .

Pozdro

----------

## Crasher

23 lata. Student informatyki. 

Z Gentoo zaczalem niedawno.. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## avel

19 lat, ostatni rok w technikum elektronicznym, a gentoo to tylko w domu ...

----------

## evilav

22 wiosen. 3 semestr bankowości we Wrocławiu (zaocznie) pracuje jako elektromonter  :Very Happy:  Z gentoo od dłóższego czasu  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

19 wiosenek ;] Za troszkę więcej niż miesiąc student pierwszego roku Informatyki na Politechnice Lubelskiej. Gentoo w domu  :Smile: 

----------

## m0rgoth

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 22 wiosenki i jak dobrze pojdzie to bede juz na 3 roku fizyki jadrowej i 2 informatyki stosowanej na WFIIS AGH.
> 
>  *m0rgoth wrote:*   19 lat 1 rok fizyki 
> 
> gdzie studiujesz ta fizyke?

 

UMCS

----------

## v7n

17l ( zaleta urodzenia się w grudniu [-; )

Uczeń klasy maturalnej ( profil: lingwistyczno-informatyczny ) vilo w Bydzi. Potem wybieram się.. cholercia, miałem się zastanowić w te wakacje   :Evil or Very Mad:   Bardziej celuję w sysadmina, sprzętowca niż w programistę ( chociaż tabelki w html już umiem  :Wink:  ). A może Wy polecicie jakąś dobrą szkołę? Tylko pewnie polibuda odpada, bo wymagają fizyki, której u nas w szkole "nie ma".

@psycepa

Czytałeś wczesniej moje posty? Na ile lat wyglądałem?

----------

## mysz

Doh, a z Gdańska nikogo tutaj nie ma? :]

(21 lat, informatyka)

----------

## Kajan

19, ostatnia rok w technikum a potem PP albo PJWSTK

Gentoo od 2 lat z Linux od 5

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wuja

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> P.S. Miała być opcja "46 i więcej" ale z niewiadomych mi powodów "zniknęła". Więc jeśli ktoś czuje się urażony to przepraszam.

 Nie czuję się urażony, ale nie mam co zaznaczyć i czuję się pominięty, a prawdziwy obraz będzie zafałszowany.  :Sad:  Proponuję jednak poprawić (może to prośba do moderatorów/adminów?) i wstawić jeszcze dwa przedziały: "46-55" oraz "56 i więcej"   :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Ok. Zgłosiłem to do jednego z moderatorów. Zostaje tylko czekać na litość i łaskę  :Very Happy: .

----------

## c2p

18 lat, maniak-programista, 3 klasa liceum, profil matematyczno-fizyczno-informatyczny, później jeszcze nie wiem gdzie, ale najwyższy czas wybrać  :Very Happy: . Linux od marca 2004, Gentoo od czerwca 2004. Używam w domu i czasami jak jest troche luzu to odpalam w szkole jakieś livecd.

----------

## psycepa

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @psycepa
> 
> Czytałeś wczesniej moje posty? Na ile lat wyglądałem?

 

na moje oko to tak 19  :Smile:  ale ja juz pisalem ze mam skrzywione  :Razz: 

----------

## wuja

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Ok. Zgłosiłem to do jednego z moderatorów. Zostaje tylko czekać na litość i łaskę .

 Nono, tempo ekspresowe. Wykorzystałem ostatnią opcję.

----------

## olejseba

A ja mam 30 i sie ne wstydze, i pracuje w nauce ( cokolwiek to znaczy  :Wink: )

Pozdrawiam S. Olejniczak

----------

## backfire

25 latek, student juz niedlugo 5 roku informatyki (sztuczna inteligencja + systemy multimedialne), linux'a uzywam od 3 lat w tym gentoo niecaly rok, Od kiedy poszedlem na studia linux'y staly sie moim hobby. Na uczelni korzystam z debiana ale nie na wszystkich pracowniach jest, duzo jeszcze jest windowsow  :Sad:  Dorabiam jako admin nie duzych sieci i programista  :Smile: 

----------

## Pablo_Escobar

26 wiosen na karku, studia skończone, praca jest  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

17, uczeń X LO w Katowicach (klasa humanistyczna). z linuksem od ~3 lat. 

nothing special.

----------

## n0rbi666

22 lata (choć wyglądam młodziej  :Cool:  w sklepie mnie często o dowód pytają  :Laughing:  a 22 lata brzmi już tak poważnie ...  :Razz:  )

Student 2 roku (jak zaliczę kampanię wrześniową - to będzie 3 roczek  :Wink:  ) informatyki na WiL na Politechnice Krakowskiej 

Przygodę z linuxem rozpocząłem w sumie dość dawno (coś koło RH6.0 lub 5.2 ...) - najpierw próby z debianem, PLD, Slackiem, ale wszystko dość okazjonalnie (no, oprócz slacka i PLD - to stawiałem na 2 serwerach, i można powiedzieć, że tym zarządzałem  :Wink:  )

Dopiero, gdy zainstalowałem Gentoo - zacząłem linuxa używać na codzień  :Smile: 

----------

## pawels

22 lata, student 1 roku studiów 2-go stopnia na kierunku Zarządzanie i Marketing, na Politechnice Gdańskiej.

Z linuchem rozpocząłem swą przygodę jakieś 5 lat temu jakieś distro Suse a potem skakanka po innych.

Gentoo od ok 1 roku i chyba już innej nie bedzie.  :Smile: 

PS.: Coś mało ludzi nie związanych z Informatyką.

----------

## lukas16

16 lat (również grudzień), obecnie uczeń (a właściwie to za tydzień  :Twisted Evil:  ) drugiej klasy LO o profilu matematyczno-informatycznym. Linux od ponad roku, a Gentoo od kwietnia tego roku najprawdopodobniej już na zawsze, początki były trudne ale się rozkręcam.   :Wink: 

----------

## pigi

18 [o dowod nie pytaja (; ], uczen I LO w Mragowie, klasa 3 na profilu biologia - jezyk_obcy - informatyka. Linux od okolo 3 lat [dziwne poczatki z mandrake i auroksem], gentoo z przerwami od ponad 2 lat (:

Pozdrawiam, Wojtek

----------

## sherszen

16 lat, obecnie (no za tydzień już) uczęń drugiej klasy Technikum; specjalizacja T. Informatyk... Mój pierwszy Linux to Gentoo (od marca tego roku) i narazie nie planuje zmiany  :Smile: 

----------

## t607

17 lat - uczen 2. klasy liceum(mat-inf-geo). Od 5 lat na unixach - najpierw Mandrake, potem FreeBSD, od pół roku Gentoo. Choć spędzam cały wolny przed kompem, to nie raczej nie wiaże z informatyką przyszłości  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

wuja 56+ ??  :Very Happy:  Tylko pogratulowac  :Very Happy: , mój dziadek to do kompa w ogóle, choćby go wołami zaciągać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Dobra, a teraz się przyznać. Kto zagłosował na "0-10" ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

Lat 20, student drugiego roku informatyki na PS (o ile panie w dziekanacie czegoś nie zmajstrują  :Razz: ). Z Gentoo żyję od ponad dwóch lat i jest mi dobrze, z Linuksami ogólnie troszkę dłużej. Mimo, że studia zobowiązują to raczej kiepski ze mnie "fachowiec".  :Wink: 

----------

## czestmir

l33 z linuksem od ok 8 z Gentoo ok 4 (admin zawodowy)

----------

## binas77

29 wiosen na karku - z linuksem ... od czasow RH 7.0, z Gentoo od jakiegos roczku.. Zawodowo jestem doradcą technicznym w firmie budowlanej

----------

## Squbii

 *pawels wrote:*   

> PS.: Coś mało ludzi nie związanych z Informatyką.

 

Może dlatego, że większośc osób uważa Windowsa za jedyny system, a jak się ich zapyta co to Linux, to mówią, iż pewnie jakaś nowa gierka  :Laughing:  ... Trzeba mieć trochę "zacięcia" żeby sprawdzić co to jest na prawdę  :Wink:  ...

Mnie do poznania Linuksa zachęciła postawa mojego ćwiczeniowca na studiach (pokazał mi swojego Gentoo na laptopie) i na jednych zajęciach (tak, tak --> humaniści też mają ćwiczenia z informatyki  :Wink:  )pokazał mi podstawy podstaw (bo ile można człowiekowi zupełnie zielonemu z danej dziedziny pokazać w 1.5 godziny  :Rolling Eyes: ) Linuksa na przykładzie FC3.

Później przymierzałem się jak do zada jeża (eksperymenty z Live DVD SUSE 10.0) i w końcu zdecydowałem się zainstalować sobie Gentoo(boje były dłuuugie i ciężkie --> v7n może potwierdzić  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  ale w końcu się udało).

----------

## Bako

22 lata student 2 (po wrzesniu mam nadzieje, ze 3  :Smile:  ) roku informatyki na czestochowskiej polibudzie.

Gentoo od poltora roku (wczesniej slackware, ok. pol roku na "powaznie") pozwolilo wyrwac mi sie spod jedynie slusznego sytemu, jednak mlodsi bracia mieli wieksza sile przebicia  :Smile:  (jak sobie graja, to mam swiety spokoj).

Informatykiem bym sie nie nazwal, costam podlube w sprzecie, porobie za pomoc techniczna w sieci, czasem cos glupiego i nikomu nie przydatnego napisze w c++  :Smile: , no chyba, ze walke o byt na uczelni nazwac "praca"  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

to ja widze ze nie tylko mnie czeka Kampania Wrzesniowa  :Smile:  no panowie   :Smile:  no to zdrowie za Zwiazek Bojownikow O Warunek i Dziekanke  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## morys

Mam 50 lat.

Troje dzieci , cztery komputery.

Z koniecznosci "Domowy admin" domowej sieci.

Komputery i internet prywatnie w domu (od 10 lat).

Linux drugi rok.

Gentoo drugi tydzien jako kontynuacje Linuxowego uzaleznienia.

----------

## Drwisz

Nie jestem informatykiem, i nie miałem informatyki w szkole:) mam 37 lat. Z linuksem od Mandrake 7.8 (od RH 7.8 brzmiało by poważniej ale tak nie było   :Wink:  ).

edit:

A jednak Rh 7.1  :Smile:  sprawdziłem.

----------

## -=restman=-

22 lata, gentoo w domu i  w pracy (+debian of qors)

3 rok informatyki

gentoo od 4 lat

----------

## tytanick

Z ankiety wynika że ludzie mądrzeją w wieku 21-25, niekiedy szybciej  :Smile: 

(Oczywiście nie urażając osób 30+ bo wiadomo, gentoo jes od "niedawna"  :Smile: 

Ja mam od niedawna skończone 18 latek, w tym roku ide do III kl LO, 

Gentoo używam jakieś 1,5-2 lat , a wcześniej z 2 latka slackware

No a sięgając głębiej w moją przeszłość to sami wiecie.... WINGROZA  :Smile: 

----------

## solar2k

To i ja się dopiszę  :Wink: 

21 lat, linux przelotnie od czasów RedHata numer pięć, od czerwca 2004 na stałe na Żętu  :Wink: 

No to za ZBOWID i Kampanię Wrześniową  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martin.k

29 lat, żonaty, bankowiec z wykształcenia - WSB Poznań  :Wink: 

Obecnie pracuję w PBS Poznań   :Confused: 

Z linuksem... Niech no pomyślę... Od RH 7.0

Na Gentoo od 2004 r. - nałogowo   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

--------------------------------------------------

edit: Strach pomyśleć... Ale pamiętam jeszcze czasy River Raid na Atari 65 XE   :Laughing:   :Surprised:   :Wink: 

----------

## krzyh

25 lat, po studiach (jeszcze tylko obrona  :Smile:  Politechnika Łodzka, obecnie admin SAN (tak, tak nie SUN) w duzym Telekomie  :Wink:  Z linuksem walcze od 10 lat, ale caly czas nie moge sie wydobyc z nalogu. Pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich

P.S.

Troszke jak ananos towarzyski.

----------

## akroplas

z gentoo na stale mieszkam od pazdziernika zeszlego roku, od paru dni mam 17 lat, zyje nam sie razem dobrze. III LO Radom. Wczesniej jakies ogolnie nieudane proby linuxowe, m. in. debian, red hat. profil mat-fiz-inf, ~x86   :Cool:  hah, czesto mecze ludzi na kanale gentoowym.

----------

## le_mon

No to zamknąłem stówkę   :Smile: 

46 lat, z Linuksem od Mandrake'a 8.0 a Gentoo od 2 lat.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## stach

latek 35 - dziennikarz, Olsztyn - linux od 3 lat - gentoo z przerwami od około 2 lat

----------

## vanbastek

21 lat, drukarz w wielkoformatowej drukarni cyfrowej, chyba jeszcze student Edukacji Techniczno-Informatycznej, Gentoo od mniej węcej roku na desktopie.

----------

## vutives

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> III LO Radom.

 Nie mogłem się powstrzymać, żeby tego nie napisać. Ostatnio tyle czytałem o sterach do ati, że za pierwszym razem przeczytałem "III LO Radeon" xD.

----------

## Rumil

To ja tez sie wpisze  :Wink: 

20 latek, student (mam nadzieje, zobaczymy po wrzesniu  :Wink:  ) II roku informatyki na krakowskim AGH.

Moj pierwszy linux to byl RH 5.2, ale bez wiekszych sukcesow, a tak to od czasow Slacka 8.0 z malymi przerwami. Gentoo od lat +/- 3.

----------

## weni

27 lat, zawodowy programista. Z linuksem od czasów liceum, Gentoo ze dwa lata.

----------

## qermit

lat ponad 20, z pingwinem od 1 klasy LO, z gentoo od 2004.0

własnie wybieram się na makrokierunek na jetti na PW

----------

## grodzik86

lat 20, jak sie 6 wrzesnia uda, to bede studentem 2 roku informatyki ;/ Z Gentoo od 2 lat, tak samo jak i z Linuxem  :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

Czy to wina linuxa ten wrzesień u większości? Mnie też nie ominie, ale jak się uda to 4 rok będzie grany.

----------

## arsen

No to teraz ja  :Smile: , wiek 25 lat, linux gości u mnie blisko 6 lat, gentoo od wersji 1.3 (coś koło 4 lat wstecz).

Od 4 lat pracuje jako serwisant elektronicznych urządzeń ważących oraz systemów dla tych urządzeń.

ps. bardzo podobny wątek był już zakładany jakoś w 2004 roku.  :Smile: 

arsen_edit: poprawiony błąd  :Smile:  (dziwne zrobić błąd w wyrazie który się pisze kilka razy dziennie w pracy)  :Smile: 

mam wytłumaczenie, wróciłem właśnie z 3 dniowej delegacji (Tychy-Poznań-Warszawa-Tychy) uff  :Smile: Last edited by arsen on Wed Aug 30, 2006 5:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## psycepa

 :Twisted Evil: 

arsen  :Twisted Evil:  zaraz milu z tobą pogada o tym 'warzeniu'  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

--edit--

spoko majonez  :Smile:  zostalo ci wybaczone, a nastepny raz nie deleguj sie tak intensywnie  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Razz:  (just kiddin'  :Smile:  )

----------

## argasek

25 lat, fizyka (ciągle), z Linuksem od czasów Redhat 5.1 (ach, łza się w oku kręci  :Crying or Very sad:   :Razz:  ), z Gentoo jakoś od 2004, bykom na forum mówimy zdecydowane: NIE  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

25 lat, Linux mniej więcej od RH 5.1 Gentoo od 04 2004, zajęcia - praca - ogólnie pojęta informatyka z przewagą administracji systemami

----------

## Nomen

28 lat. Studia zakończyłem na inż. sieci komputerowych, którego to tytułu jeszcze nie obroniłem  :Smile: ,ale już niedługo  :Razz: 

Z linuxem od Red Hata 6.0. Na stałe dopiero od Gentoo 2005.0. Właśnie rzuciłem prace(automatyk przy klimie i piecach c.o. bleee ), sprzedaję samochód i z moją bejbe uciekamy do  Londynu.

Życzcie nam szczęścia  :Smile: 

----------

## mirekm

39 lat. Gentoo od 4 lat. Zajmuje się automatyką przemysłową, w przemyśle samochodowym.

----------

## Nemrod

to i ja sie dopisze ....

26 lat informatyk po studiach (systemy i sieci) - pracuje jako administrator/programista ... z linuxem od slackware 3.5 (redhat byl wtedy w wersji 5.1 jezeli sie nie myle) ... od roku 2004 gentoo na wiekszosci moich maszyn (za wyjatkiem kilku serwerow - slackware oraz stacji w pracy - windows)

----------

## areq

praca: w dużej firmie, na komputerach - a jakże, choć nie jako informatyk

pasja: elektronika, komputery odkąd wyplułem smoczek, mówiono o mnie BAJT-EL stąd chyba te zainteresowania już w czasach kiedy 4MB RAM to było coś, no i AMIGA!!!

linux: szkoda, że od jakichś 5-ciu lat, ale w dążeniach zawsze byłem linux'owcem, dużo czytałem o nim, słyszałem, ale możliwości mnie przerastały.

teraz: Gentoo, jeszcze raz Gentoo i tylko Gentoo, chociaż wydawało mi się że osiągnięcie wtajemniczenia w Slackware to pełnia wiedzy. Z tą wiedzą u mnie to tak, że mam ją w paluszkach (jak pianista) umiem wystukać na klawiaturze sekwencje, ale jak przyjdzie przekazać te wiadomości na Forum, to okazuje się że to umiejętności w rdzeniu kręgowym a nie w mózgu.

przyszłość: Gentoo, i chyba w ostaniej chwili mego życia wystukają za mnie 'shutdown'

wiek: 54 years - zasilę doły ankiety zachęcony przez moich Kolegów "po wieku"  - Pozdrawiam wszystkich, tak młodszych jak i równolatków oraz starszych. Pozdrawiam Art.root

nota bene: skąd u mnie tyle lat, może się w papierach ktoś walnął, czuję się jak 20-tka!   :Wink: 

----------

## tomekb

Lat 19, świeżo upeiczony student prawa na UJ  :Smile:  Z linuksem gdzieś od RH 9.0, z gentoo od około 3 lat z przerwami. Nigdy się całkowicie nie przesiadłem, ale to się zmieni wkrótce. A tak poza tym zwykły klikacz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soltys

no to teraz ja ;P

19 letni uczen technikum elektrycznego  :Wink:  z linuxem od slacka 9.0 pozniej debian i od ponad roku gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Zauważyliście, że wśród nas nie ma kobiet?  :Wink:  No i wygląda na to, że jestem najmłodszy  :Shocked:  (nikt się nie chce przyznać, na zagłosowanie na "0-10", pozatym trudno mi uwierzyć, że 10-latek śmiga na Gentoo   :Smile:  ).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pamietam jak się ze 2 - 3 panie kiedyś pojawiły - niestety chyba baaardzo nieczęsto się u nas pojawiają...  :Sad: 

Btw. Pablord, która częśc Oki? Ja ze Stacji.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Zauważyliście, że wśród nas nie ma kobiet?  No i wygląda na to, że jestem najmłodszy  (nikt się nie chce przyznać, na zagłosowanie na "0-10", pozatym trudno mi uwierzyć, że 10-latek śmiga na Gentoo   ).

 

Moja 11-letnia siostrzenica całkiem dobrze daje radę na SuSE  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

19 lat za 11 dni. Za 13 poprawka z algebry. Jeśli się powiedzie, to za 30 dni będę studentem drugiego roku na toruńskiej informatyce. Gentoo mam od czasu, gdy pojawiła się beta-wersja instalatora graficznego. Oczywiście wtedy nie działał, więc jechałem ręcznie z manuala. A ostatnio jak sobie zpierniczyłem system, to poszedłem na łatwiznę i zainstalowałem Kororęę XGL Live, a potem vim /etc/make.conf i emerge -e world.

----------

## Budzix

Wybilo 18lat, chodze do XVII LO w Poznaniu (profil anglojezyczny) dorabiam jako fotograf, robiac stronki www oraz jakies male projekty graficzne. Linuksa poraz pierwszy zainstalowalem gdy wyszedl RH 6.2, niestety wtedy wolalem grac niz meczyc jakis dziwny system  :Razz:  . Jednak od tego czasu testowalem rozne dystrybucje. 3 lata temu trafilem na gentoo - wtedy dopiero pozbylem sie windows'a (jupi!!!)

----------

## vutives

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Btw. Pablord, która częśc Oki? Ja ze Stacji. 

 

Centrum  :Cool: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pablord - to za 3 lata idziemy na piwo - bo jak narazie to mozesz sie tylko soczkami raczyc.  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## vutives

Nie ma sprawy  :Wink: .

----------

## Arfrever

19 lat. Za ~1 miesiąc student Uniwersytetu Śląskiego.

Sveikinu

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Fri Dec 14, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartass

Witam,

mam 19 latek, jestem świeżo (no prawie) upieczonym studentem informatyki na UMK  :Very Happy:  <jupi>.

z linuksem od ok 2 lat, z gentoo od ok 1 roku.

Narazie się wkręcam w temat  :Razz: 

Mam nadzieję że kiedyś też będę mógł powiedzieć że jestem od linuksa uzależniony  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

PEACE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Qlawy

Witam,

17 latek i 6 miechów  :Wink:  praktycznie uczeń II klasy X LO w Krakowie na profilu mat-inf

z linuksem zaczalem przygode ok 3 lata temu, bardziej poważniej od ok 1.5 roku. gentoo męcze od początku wakacji

Może kiedyś bedę mógł powiedzieć ze umiem się obslugiwać linuksem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Odinist

18 lat i 3 miechy. Uczeń technikum mechanicznego  :Wink: 

Z linuksem w pełni od roku (coraz mniej Windowsa, coraz mniej... currently no Windows on HDD  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## caruso

Witam!

To i ja się dopiszę...

16-stolatek jeszcze  :Surprised:  pozdrawiam urodzonych w grudniu,  odłączony od społeczeństwa  :Evil or Very Mad: , uczeń LO o profilu mat-inf w Oświęcimiu. Gentoo hmm nie pamiętam od kiedy (mam kiepską pamięć) linux od 2 latek. Jako pierwszy mandrake, później slackware i na końcu gentoo z którego nie chce rezygnować, jak na razie przynajmniej  :Smile:  Po LO na studia jednak kiepsko to widze...

----------

## cichy

Wiek: 25 lat

Wyksztalcenie: prawie wyzsze (zostalo do napisania jakies 20% magisterki i obrona) - Automatyka i Technika Mikroprocesorowa na Wydziale Elektrycznym Politechniki Białostockiej

Praca: obsluga informatyczna firm - glownie serwis, administracja i doradztwo w zakupach 

Gentoo - od ponad trzech lat w domu, od roku w firmie; uzywam tez na niektorych komputerach Arch-a i NND (routery)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ph0eniX

Trzydzieści dwie wiosny - żonaty, dzieciaty, mieszkam z rodziną w Nowym Jorku.  Profesjonalnie zarządzam siecią w firmie która produkuje

oprogramowanie dla przedsiębiorstw ubezpieczeniowych.

Linux = od RH5.2

Gentoo = odkąd sie zarejestrowałem na forum (wygląda na to że nie całe 2 lata)

----------

## VsMaX

16 lat - 2 lata siedzenia na delphi i pol roku na cpp , cale zycie na winshicie ( juz na szcescie nie  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

Rocznik 1983   :Rolling Eyes:  ech czas mija  :Rolling Eyes:  Na szczescie bez dzieci i bez zony  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Na chwile obecna inżynier informatyk, mam nadzieje mgr zaczne robic niedlugo  :Smile: 

A co do przygody z linux/gentoo, wlasnie mija rok powaznijeszej zabawy z systemami spod znaku pingwina.  A było to tak po Amiga 600, MS Windows 3.11, w95,w98, RH6, ME, RH 7.3, RH9, w2000, Debian Woody, Suse, Debina Sarge, wXP, KUbuntu wkoncu era Gentoo nastała  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam userow

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

Zawodowo zajmuję sie handlem (poligrafia)

Drugi moja zawodowa działalność to internet (MniamMniam.pl) - (znam spro kobiet, które używają linuxa i nawet gentoo  :Smile:  ) 

Linux od około dwóch lat i prawie od samego początku gentoo (jak wspomnę walkę z nim to się łezka w oku kręci, że też robiłem tak dziwne błędy  :Very Happy:  . Szukałem dystrybucji, która ma logicznie poukładaną dokumentacje. W domu dwa kompy i na każdym bywa Gentoo  :Smile:  W pracy mogę niby pracować na linuxie, ale nie udaj mi się podłączyć do drukarki sieciowej (jak znajdę więcej czasu to w końcu rozwalę ten problem) 

Polubiłem linuxy za ich swobodę w korzystaniu i możliwość grzebania w bebechach. Kiedyś mam nadzieję, że mój serwis będzie hulał na gentoo, na razie  śmiga ba debianie i niech tak zostanie.

Wiek trudna sprawa lada dzień będzie po 36 wiosnach.

----------

## joker

me -> 24 lata, rok studiow informatyki ale mnie wywalili  :Smile:  obecnie zaczynam 5 rok AE we Wroclawiu. Gentoo od tegoz wlasnie felernego roku na ii we wroclawiu  :Smile:  czyli jakies 5 lat. to bylo chyba juz 1.4.

A teraz zmywam naczynia w Irlandii Polnocnej w Portstewart  :Smile:  na szczescie jutro koncze i w poniedzialek wracam do kraju  :Smile:  nie moge sie juz doczekac.

----------

## Petherson

 *mysz wrote:*   

> Doh, a z Gdańska nikogo tutaj nie ma? :]
> 
> (21 lat, informatyka)

 

Jak już to z Gdyni  :Wink: 

27 lat, gentoo mam tylko w domu, ale jak jest możliwość to instaluje je wszędzie gdzie się da. ;]

Cheers

----------

## trafiq

20 lat. Kierunek studiow "Transport i Logistyka" na Politechnice Krakowskiej  :Wink:  Z gentoo od < miesiaca  :Wink: 

----------

## adam1957

Witam !

Rocznik - patrz nick.

Z komputerami od 1996 roku - późno !!

Ale wciągnęło. Były DOS-y , W 3.11, 98. Me, XP. Vista_Beta2, ale jednocześnie:

RH, SuSE i Mandrake o różnych numerach, Gentoo od 1,5 roku.

----------

## mysiar

35 lat - geofizyk konsultant

Gentoo od września 2004

Linux tak gdzieś od przełomu 1993/94

----------

## Gregorius

19 lat -  od pazdziernika student polibudy szczecinskiej kierunek informatyka (mam nadzieje ze systemow billa tam nie uzywaja). Z Gentoo od +/- miesiaca.

----------

## czikenator

To ja też się dopisze. 

Mam 16 lat. Z linuxem bawie się od 2 lat. Moją pierwszą dystrybują była mandriva (wtedy jeszcze mandrake). Potem używałem debiana, a ostatanio (od  jakiegoś miesiąca) używam Gentoo. I jak na razie, ze wszstkich tych dystrybucji najbardziej podoba mi się Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## taopai

24 lata, do absolutorium brakuje już tylko dwóch przedmiotów  :Smile: , obecnie odbywam praktykę jako developer aplikacji lotusnotes, a dorabiam komputerami i szkutnictwem  :Smile:  z linuksem poznajemy się nieśmiało od ~8 lat

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## sebas86

 *Gregorius wrote:*   

> 19 lat -  od pazdziernika student polibudy szczecinskiej kierunek informatyka (mam nadzieje ze systemow billa tam nie uzywaja). Z Gentoo od +/- miesiaca.

 

Używają, ale jest też Debian więc spokojnie, podstawowa wiedza na pewno się przyda.  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

24 lata, student 5/6 farmacji na AM w Gdańsku, teraz juz tylko obrona (pisze mgr teraz..) mi została i półroczna praktyka:) 

Z linuxem od 2004:) - pierwszy linux Mandrake 10.0 :d

----------

## szachy

21 lat , jak dobrze pójdzie to od października 3 rok elektrotechniki na AGH :) 

pierwszy eksperymenty na mandrake i red hacie gdzes kolo 7 wersji , a gentoo od 2 lat męcze :)

----------

## pawels

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 24 lata, student 5/6 farmacji na AM w Gdańsku, teraz juz tylko obrona (pisze mgr teraz..) mi została i półroczna praktyka:) 
> 
> Z linuxem od 2004:) - pierwszy linux Mandrake 10.0 :d

 

No cóż nie widzę nikogo więcej z PG Gdańsk ale przynajmniej ktoś prawie po sąsiedzku z AM   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mysz

 *pawels wrote:*   

> No cóż nie widzę nikogo więcej z PG Gdańsk

 

Jak to nikogo, ja za miesiąc trzeci rok informatyki tam rozpoczynam. ;]

----------

## wuja

Pytanie do adminów. Czy można przerobić procenty w wynikach ankiety tak, żeby miały chociaż jedno miejsce po przecinku? O dwa nie śmiem prosić.   :Wink:  Głupio tak być zerem    :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Pytanie do adminów. Czy można przerobić procenty w wynikach ankiety tak, żeby miały chociaż jedno miejsce po przecinku? O dwa nie śmiem prosić.   Głupio tak być zerem     

 

Admini nie czytają tego forum. Pewnie chodziło ci o moderatorów. Ale my nie mamy takich uprawnień. My tu tylko sprzątamy  :Wink: 

----------

## sebad

24 lata. Ekonomia 3 rok. Gentoo uzywam od roku.

----------

## Insenic

20 lat, student Politechniki Białostockiej - kierunek Automatyka i Robotyka, Gentoo (z przerwami) od dwóch lat, Gentoo jako pierwszy linux, dorabiam jako programista PHP i niestety na pracach sezonowych za granicami naszego kraju...

----------

## Klekot

17 lat. Uczeń 8 lo w Poznaniu. Od gentoo od mniej więcej 1,5-2 lat. Używam jako desktop. Nie programuję, bo nie lubię. [:

----------

## zoozik

Rocznik '88, z linuxem od RH7.1, z gentoo od 2004.0. Z tego co pamietam wczesniej pojawil sie na domowym komputerze slack, ktory niestety sprawil, ze odrzucilo mnie od linuxa, a potem? Ciekawosc=D W chwili obecnej - zakochany po uszy w Gentoo=] Uczesczam do XVI LO w Lublinie.

----------

## danrok^

Także rocznik '88, Gentoo używam od 3 lat już. Zarażony od nauczyciela informatyka RedHatem jakimś bardzo starym, później prawie rok FBSD a później Gentoo do dzisiaj.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## quosek

Lat 24 (jeszcze przez niecale 2 miechy), stan wolny (ale do soboty), z wyksztalcenia informatyk (mgr inz. jak wreszcie sie obronie)(ETI Gdansk), na codzien pracujacy w CLandzie.

Gentoo ? Od jakiegos roku, wczesniej praktycznie wszystko:

- RedHat (jakies 10 lat temu)

- Mandrake

- Debian (z 2 lata)

- Fedora/SuSE (tak po 2 dnia na kazdego)

- Slackware (z 2 lata)

- Gentoo (na razie nie planuje dalszych przesiadek)

----------

## cespenar

Mam lat 19, a na gentoo jestem na dobre od kiedy przekonalem sie, ze 64bitowy Debian nie posiada kilku dobrodziejstw jakie ma gentoo glownie zwiazanych z emulacja 32bitowych aplikacji.

----------

## DizL

Lat 21, 

linux od 4 lat, gentoo od 3...

poza tym MEIL PW, 3 rok zaczne jak sie uda  :Wink: 

----------

## szczuras

20 lat tzn w grudniu mam urodziny ;p

2 rok informatyki na UAM'ie i 1 rok zarzadzania i inzynieri produkcji na PP  :Smile: 

linux - nawet nie pamietam ale pierwszy byl slackware a pozniej gentoo

----------

## psycepa

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> 21 lat, drukarz w wielkoformatowej drukarni cyfrowej, chyba jeszcze student Edukacji Techniczno-Informatycznej, Gentoo od mniej węcej roku na desktopie.

 

vanbastek a ty na koperniku mieszkasz?  :Smile: 

----------

## chomzee

18 lat koncze w listopadzie, zacząłem przygodę z RedHat 9, potem slackware, potem przez ponad rok FreeBSD no i od miesiąca Gentoo Linux.

----------

## crocop

Rocznik '89. Liceum im. Jana III Sobieskiego w Lublinie. Gentoo od jakis 2 lat, ale z przerwami ( na pld  :Smile:  )  bo mialem za slaby sprzet i za dlugo czekalem na koniec kompilacji.

----------

## rybirek

35 lat, informatyk, pracuję dużej firmie, zaczynałem od slackware ok. 92/93 (wcześniej minix   :Wink:   ) , krótko redhat , a od 2002 gentoo.

----------

## kwach

19 lat, pod koniec września zaczynam stdiować Telekomunikacje na IFE (Politechnika Łódzka)

Początki Linuxa: najpierw chyba jakiś Knoppix, potem Redhat9 i tak przez kilka dystrybucji. Z gentoo bawię się (co prawda z przerwami) od końca 2004 roku (Gentoo 2004.3)

Pozdrawiam

Kuba

----------

## vanbastek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *vanbastek wrote:*   21 lat, drukarz w wielkoformatowej drukarni cyfrowej, chyba jeszcze student Edukacji Techniczno-Informatycznej, Gentoo od mniej węcej roku na desktopie. 
> 
> vanbastek a ty na koperniku mieszkasz? 

 

Nie, w Żernikach.

----------

## psycepa

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie, w Żernikach.

 

milo cie widziec na jobble  :Wink: 

a tak generalnie to widac ze wiekszosc gentoo userow jest w wieku licealnym tudziez akademickim, czyzby mieli najwiecej czasu ? :Smile: 

----------

## Jabolem

22 lata, student Wojskowej Akademii Technicznej, kierunek Informatyka. Co do pracy, to przez dwa lata dlubalem na 1/2 etatu w bazach danych, ale w te wakacje mnie zwolnili.

Gentoo uzywam od bardzo niedawna, wiedza o Linuksie wprost proporcjonalna do ilosci postow   :Embarassed: 

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Jabolem wrote:*   

> wiedza o Linuksie wprost proporcjonalna do ilosci postow  

 Taki młody, a już tak dobrze kit wciska.  :Razz:  Skromniacha jeden.  :Wink: 

Yeah... WAT rulez!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FuKu

19 lat :] student politechniki warszawskiej, z linuxem od jakis 5-6 lat ;] z gentoo od niedawna ;] Ale czuje ze zagosci na moim hdb spoooro czasu ;]

przedtem uzywalem:

RedHat

PLD

Slackware (ze 3 lata)

potem zrobilem swoja dystrybucje :] (LFS)

i teraz gentoo, a dlatego gentoo ze ma portage ;]

Programuje w C++, php+mysql  ;]

----------

## amdziak

16 lat;) 

Liceum Ogólnokształcące w Mogielnicy, profil mat-fiz;)

Linux od ponad roku....

Mandriva

Debian

Gentoo

Kubuntu

ale zostaje przy gentoo, chociaz musze je robic od nowa;/ bo mialem awarie...tyle ze teraz zamiast KDE, bedzie Gnome;)

Pozatym:

C/C++, PHP+MySQL, serwery;), HTML itp.

----------

## raaf

hej!

no, .. dawno .. tu .. nie bylem ..  :Wink: 

31 latek, zajmuje sie ... czasem nie wiem czym .. a na co dzien prowadze kafejke internetowa w calosci funkcjonujaca na linuksie w krakowie, innymi slowy popularyzuje linuksa i staram sie z tego jakos zyc  :Wink:  .. to sie nazywa chyba praca u podstaw hehehe

gentoo mam od tak dawna jak jestem na forum czyli calkiem calkiem, chyba jestem jednym ze starszych forumowiczow, chodz liczba postow tego nie pokazuje  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam forumowiczow i forumowiczki  :Wink: 

raaf

----------

## Gabrys

 *raaf wrote:*   

> 31 latek, zajmuje sie ... czasem nie wiem czym .. a na co dzien prowadze kafejke internetowa w calosci funkcjonujaca na linuksie w krakowie, innymi slowy popularyzuje linuksa i staram sie z tego jakos zyc  .. to sie nazywa chyba praca u podstaw hehehe

 

Kiedyś zastanawiałem się czy taki biznes w ogóle ma sens. Jeśli mógłbyś przybliżyć mniej więcej na czym opierasz swoje dochody, będę wdzięczny.

A że na Linuksie. Serdecznie gratuluję, zawsze wkurzało mnie w kafejach, że nic nie mogłem zrobić, bo jakieś ch***owe systemy ktoś poinstalował, jeszcze się chwalą pudełkami i na szafach stawiają, jakby się było czym chwalić...

----------

## raaf

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *raaf wrote:*   31 latek, zajmuje sie ... czasem nie wiem czym .. a na co dzien prowadze kafejke internetowa w calosci funkcjonujaca na linuksie w krakowie, innymi slowy popularyzuje linuksa i staram sie z tego jakos zyc  .. to sie nazywa chyba praca u podstaw hehehe 
> 
> Kiedyś zastanawiałem się czy taki biznes w ogóle ma sens. Jeśli mógłbyś przybliżyć mniej więcej na czym opierasz swoje dochody, będę wdzięczny.
> 
> A że na Linuksie. Serdecznie gratuluję, zawsze wkurzało mnie w kafejach, że nic nie mogłem zrobić, bo jakieś ch***owe systemy ktoś poinstalował, jeszcze się chwalą pudełkami i na szafach stawiają, jakby się było czym chwalić...

 

sama kafejka nie ma sensu, nalezy ja z czyms pozenic. ja nie mam gier i od samego poczatku (czyli od ponad 2 lat) nie mialem. wazna jest lokalizacja, dobry klient i odrobine szczescia, jak w kazdym biznesie  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Gabrys

 *raaf wrote:*   

> sama kafejka nie ma sensu, nalezy ja z czyms pozenic. ja nie mam gier i od samego poczatku (czyli od ponad 2 lat) nie mialem. wazna jest lokalizacja, dobry klient i odrobine szczescia, jak w kazdym biznesie  

 No właśnie, bo w dzisiejszych czasach, przy coraz niższych cenach za internet, kto by tam poszedł do kafei. Ewentualnie na noc popykać w Counter Strike'a, ale... no właśnie, nie masz gier. Cóż dobry klient jest chyba kluczem do sukcesu. Szkoda, że aż w Krakowie ta kafejka, bo bym wpadł zobaczyć, ale adres możesz podać, kto wie gdzie mnie będzie w tym roku rzucać. I mam nadzieję, że gdzieś blisko dworca  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## raaf

spoko, wpadaj na mahjongga!!  :Wink: 

jak bys byl to daj znac na jabbera albo priv, w ogole zapraszam wszystkich.

a kafe jest blisko rynku, nie tak znowu daleko od dworca.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## tomekb

Ha, świetnie. Od października jestem już w Krakowie i z chęcią wpadnę!  :Smile: 

----------

## RAIH

 *raaf wrote:*   

> spoko, wpadaj na mahjongga!! 
> 
> jak bys byl to daj znac na jabbera albo priv, w ogole zapraszam wszystkich.
> 
> a kafe jest blisko rynku, nie tak znowu daleko od dworca.
> ...

 

Prosimy o adres dokladny ......   !

----------

## yuric

to moża ja też wpadne, 19 lat od października w krakowie na informatyce stosowanej, z linuxem od niecałego roku (nowicjusz jestem:)

----------

## vutives

 *yuric wrote:*   

> to moża ja też wpadne, 19 lat od października w krakowie na informatyce stosowanej, z linuxem od niecałego roku (nowicjusz jestem:)

 

O, Łańcut  :Smile:  . Często tam bywam u rodziny. Widać, same swojaki  :Wink: .

----------

## kfiaciarka

Nie wie mjak u was w miastach, ale u mnei koles co ma kafejke to zmonopolizował internet w mieście:) Ma i radiówke i kablowy:) Tyle ze miasto ma 11k ludzi. W większych miastach to sa przeciez lepisi usługodawcy:)

----------

## Proteus Polyeides

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> W większych miastach to sa przeciez lepisi usługodawcy:)

 

Na pewno jest większy wybór usług, chociaż jakość niekiedy pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Przykladowo obecnie mecze sie na LANie, za NATem na którym rsynca nie da sie normalnie zrobic, jak tylko przez port http; ba - ftp jest zablokowane, o torrentach nawet nie wspomne; IRC odpada całkowicie, z im'ów zaś pozostaje gg i msn, o reszcie (jabber, yahoo, icq) moge zapomniec. Oczywiscie ten problem tyczy się pewnej części "providerów chałupników" i drakońskiej konfiguracji sieci. Także niby duże miasto, a ja mam taki internet jak z kijka jest karabin.

Tak do tematu - 26  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

pieniadze leza na ulicy, zakladaj siec, w sumie przy mikrotikach niewiele zaplacisz, ale moze byc i za free system, o np. gentoo

i juz, jest wolny rynek...  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

Panowie - trzymajcie się proszę tematu  :Wink: 

A jeśli chodzi o narzekanie na internet: jeśli wam nie odpowiada chałupnicza sieć sąsiada-provajdera, załóżcie własną. Skoro sąsiad może, to dlaczego nie wy?

----------

## skimos_

Cześć wszystkim. Rocznik 86, dzisiaj zaliczyłem ostatni egzamin i jestem na 2. roku informatyki  :Smile:  Poza tym linux i gentoo rządzą  :Smile: 

----------

## Proteus Polyeides

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jeśli wam nie odpowiada chałupnicza sieć sąsiada-provajdera, załóżcie własną. Skoro sąsiad może, to dlaczego nie wy?

 

Hmmm... parafrazując: "Jeśli nie odpowiada wam fryzjer, to załóżcie własny gabinet fryzjerski." Jest to raczej zbyteczne w społeczeństwie nastawionym na specjalizację świadczonych usług (co niewątpliwie postępuje tak gdzieś około... od starożytności). Fryzjer strzyże szewca; szewc naprawia buty fryzjerowi... i niechaj tak pozostanie.

----------

## raaf

 *RAIH wrote:*   

>  *raaf wrote:*   spoko, wpadaj na mahjongga!! 
> 
> jak bys byl to daj znac na jabbera albo priv, w ogole zapraszam wszystkich.
> 
> a kafe jest blisko rynku, nie tak znowu daleko od dworca.
> ...

 

hej!

sorki, ze nie wpisalem wczesniej, ale nie mialem czasu nawet tu zerknac .. pilsudskiego 6  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## akroplas

 *Proteus Polyeides wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> jeśli wam nie odpowiada chałupnicza sieć sąsiada-provajdera, załóżcie własną. Skoro sąsiad może, to dlaczego nie wy? 
> 
> Hmmm... parafrazując: "Jeśli nie odpowiada wam fryzjer, to załóżcie własny gabinet fryzjerski." Jest to raczej zbyteczne w społeczeństwie nastawionym na specjalizację świadczonych usług (co niewątpliwie postępuje tak gdzieś około... od starożytności). Fryzjer strzyże szewca; szewc naprawia buty fryzjerowi... i niechaj tak pozostanie.

 

Chcialem zaznaczyc, ze wiekszosc ludzi na tym forum ma dostateczne umiejetnosci, zeby zalozyc "chalupnicza siec sasiedzka", lecz nikt nie chce sie zajmowac jakimis dzieciakami, ktorymi nie dziala komputer.. bo zawsze sie zwroca do admina.   Zalozenie tej sieci wymaga inwestycji, a na to niektorzy nie moga juz sobie pozwolic... dlatego narzekamy  :Smile:  right?

----------

## bartmarian

mi sie wydaje ze zalozenie kazdego przedsiebiorstwa wymaga inwestycji,

jak by tego bylo malo,  inwestycje nie koncza sie nigdy  :Wink: 

(problem "admin vs cos-mi-nie-dziala" da sie rozwiazac)

----------

## Raku

tak już zupełnie OT: DSL dzielony na 5 sąsiadów nie wymaga wielkich inwestycji, a koszt miesięczny na osobę można zamknąć w granicach 40-50zł. może to zrobić każdy, mający blade pojęcie o budowie sieci. Wiem, bo sam zaczynałem od takiej sieci (wtedy jeszcze na SDI, 5 osób, 3 klatki, jeden hub 10 Mbit, serwer p166mmx, linux, którego pierwszy raz na oczy widziałem - tak się zaczęła moja przygoda z linuksami i sieciami komputerowymi).

A żeby było już na temat: mam 26 lat, skończyłem informatykę na PRz, pracuję tam teraz jako administrator systemów ogólnie powiedzmy *niksowych, z linuksem mam do czynienia chyba już od ponad 6 lat. Najpierw był Red Hat 7.0 na wspomnianym wyżej serwerze, chwilę Slackware, później Debian (który działa do tej pory), później Debian na moim pececie, od daty rejestracji na tym forum Gentoo, od miesiąca Archlinux  :Very Happy: . A na serwerach wyłącznie Debian   :Cool: .

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

> tak już zupełnie OT: DSL dzielony na 5 sąsiadów nie wymaga wielkich inwestycji, a koszt miesięczny na osobę można zamknąć w granicach 40-50zł. może to zrobić każdy, mający blade pojęcie o budowie sieci. Wiem, bo sam zaczynałem od takiej sieci (wtedy jeszcze na SDI, 5 osób, 3 klatki, jeden hub 10 Mbit, serwer p166mmx, linux, którego pierwszy raz na oczy widziałem - tak się zaczęła moja przygoda z linuksami i sieciami komputerowymi).

 

Ciągnąc OT: warto zacząć od udostępnienia własnego połączenia "kompowi obok". Później wstawiamy zamiast bezpośredniego połączenia kablem UTP HUB, do tego jakiś archaiczny komp z allegro, na którym można postawić jeszcze jakiegoś lighttpd i ftp. Jeszcze DHCP i w zasadzie jedyne co zostało to "sprawiedliwe" dzielenie łącza  :Smile: . Jak widać na małą skalę, to proste i przyjemne.

----------

## raaf

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ciągnąc OT: warto zacząć od udostępnienia własnego połączenia "kompowi obok". Później wstawiamy zamiast bezpośredniego połączenia kablem UTP HUB, do tego jakiś archaiczny komp z allegro, na którym można postawić jeszcze jakiegoś lighttpd i ftp. Jeszcze DHCP i w zasadzie jedyne co zostało to "sprawiedliwe" dzielenie łącza . Jak widać na małą skalę, to proste i przyjemne.

 

ciagnac OT: ja zaczalem od kupna sieci juz dzialajacej nie majac o tym zielonego pojecia, ale chcialem sie czegos nauczyc i tak sie zaczelo .. mowie wam, przygoda  :Very Happy:  przydalo by sie tylko ciut wiecej kasy  :Wink:  heh

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## psycepa

to ja moze juz OT od OT, dalo by sie na tym forum zalozyc cos a'la OffTheWall? chcialo by sie czasem pogadac nie na temat i nie byc potem posadzanym o pc++...  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> to ja moze juz OT od OT, dalo by sie na tym forum zalozyc cos a'la OffTheWall? chcialo by sie czasem pogadac nie na temat i nie byc potem posadzanym o pc++... 

 

Popieram  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Hmm, by trzeba bylo zagadać do ktoregoś z adminów czy nie zrobili by nam dodatkowego subforum w którym wpisy nie nabijały by licznika. Co na ten pomysł inni? milu, raku, Poe?  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

jestem za  :Smile: . Wszystko co niezwiązane z tematyką dystrybucji lądowałoby tam. Pytanie tylko - czy to przejdzie? No i kto ma najlepsze chody u adminów, żeby to załatwić?

----------

## arsen

w sumie nelchael miał swego czasu najwięcej chodów  :Smile: , teraz zdaje się że ty  :Smile:  (na nikogo nie pokazuje palcem hehe)

----------

## psycepa

[doping_na_sali]RAKU! RAKU! RAKU! RAAAAAAAAAAAAKU! [/doping_na_sali]  :Wink: 

byloby milo mysle  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

Również popieram, dobry pomysł. Chociaż do tej pory nie rozumie po co pc++ :roll:Przecież to tylko cyferki  :Laughing: 

Nawiązując do własnej sieci. SDI + własny routerek jak juz było wspominane jest dość prosto zrobić. Dużo info na sieci jest o tym. Do gentoo też jest handbook napisany. Na dobry początek wystarczy prosty SNAT bazujący na iptables wraz z regułami firewalla, reszta z czasem przychodzi.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Podwyzsze srednia 33 lata, z gentoo od 2004.0 wczesniej kilka inncyh dysdrybucji zaczynajac bodaj od RH 5.1 1997 rok

----------

## tomekb

Co do subforum, najlepiej jakiś skoordynowany atak moderatorów plus osoby, które mogą mieć "chody", którzy na dowód poparcia mieliby np. podpisaną petycję od nas. Tylko czy to coś da... Patrząc na inne fora nie-anglojęzyczne Niemcy mają coś takiego. Bardzo by się przydało, bo nieraz rozwija się ciekawa dyskusja, a tu albo moderator ciach, albo samozamknięcie się  :Very Happy: 

----------

